# Liquidity problems on a more local scale!



## Lucstar (14 August 2007)

When hunting for stocks, do you guys consider company's liquidity issues? 

After crunching some numbers, i have found a more than expected number of blue chips having serious liquidity issues. For example, WOW has working capital ratio of BELOW ONE! Coles Group is also starting to run out of liquid cash. 

Do you guys process these issues into your risk calculation?


----------

